# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Cherry Shrimp Babies

## Ganthet

Hello everyone, 

I recently spotted some cherry shrimp babies wandering around my tank of late. They are quite large by now, about 6-7mm in length. I'd like to ask a few questions at this point.

1. Firstly, I've only spotted about 5 or 6 babies at one time. My tank is quite well planted, so there are a number of places where they could hide at the moment. _But in general, what proportion of babies do you spot at an early stage? Half? A quarter?_

2. Next, they seem to be quite spread out over the whole tank. _Does this mean they may be from separate batches? Do different batches of shrimp stay together?_

3. _Last, will my large Amano shrimp pose a threat to the baby cherry shrimps?_

Thank you in advance for your time, I'd like to receive your advice based on your experience.

Sincerely, 
Ganthet

----------


## Jianyuan

If your tank is planted, it might be an effort trying to spot the shrimplets, do give them time and you'll slowly start to see more of them.
The shrimplets spreading out may not mean that they're of different batches. They may just be picking on your substrate for food and slowly wander off.
Do you have any fishes in the tank?

----------


## wongce

Question 1&2 is very hard to say, as mortality rate differs. Numbers of fertile eggs also differs. Example a dog may give birth 8 puppies or even 4 puppies. I experienced all my females got berried at the similar time(within a week)...very hard to say same batch or not.

Question 3: yamato don't harm other shrimps buy may snatch food and run away...its like yakuza in my tank...lol

----------


## jemswira

I read somewhere (a long time ago, in an article describing how well the shrimp could hide) that if you can see 30 shrimp in a planted tank, you could easily have 300. Now I have no idea how true that is, but one can always hope you have 300 =D. Still it depends on how many hiding places, where the algae is, how hard you look etc. 
They could all be the same bunch or different batches from different females. One interesting thing is when one female gets berried, many females get berried at the same time. Probably a way of increasing the number of offspring surviving in the wild. But mine tend not to group together, just finding food all over the tank. If you see them gathering in several groups, it could be that there is food there for them. 
Finally, the yamato should be fine with the baby shrimplets. 
Congratulations also, on the shrimplets.

----------


## deone

Do you have a stainless steel mesh guard at your filter inlet?
If no, most likely you have a colony in your filter.
Haha

----------


## Ganthet

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your responses, keep them coming please. I'm a bit worried about this because when I cleaned the tank about a week ago I hadn't seen any babies, so I was quite aggressive about cleaning the clumps of moss, by shaking them in the water to remove debris, so I'm worried I may have killed some babies, or cause them to be sucked into the filter.




> If your tank is planted, it might be an effort trying to spot the shrimplets, do give them time and you'll slowly start to see more of them.
> The shrimplets spreading out may not mean that they're of different batches. They may just be picking on your substrate for food and slowly wander off.
> Do you have any fishes in the tank?


Yes they seem to be a little more mobile now. But some size differences are already apparent.
I have Harlequin Rasboras and Cardinal Tetras, about 10 in total, but that's not many considering the tank is ten gallons.




> Question 1&2 is very hard to say, as mortality rate differs. Numbers of fertile eggs also differs. Example a dog may give birth 8 puppies or even 4 puppies. I experienced all my females got berried at the similar time(within a week)...very hard to say same batch or not.
> 
> Question 3: yamato don't harm other shrimps buy may snatch food and run away...its like yakuza in my tank...lol


Yes it's true, different females seems to carry different numbers of eggs.
Yes my yamatos are quite aggressive which worries me.




> I read somewhere (a long time ago, in an article describing how well the shrimp could hide) that if you can see 30 shrimp in a planted tank, you could easily have 300. Now I have no idea how true that is, but one can always hope you have 300 =D. Still it depends on how many hiding places, where the algae is, how hard you look etc. 
> They could all be the same bunch or different batches from different females. One interesting thing is when one female gets berried, many females get berried at the same time. Probably a way of increasing the number of offspring surviving in the wild. But mine tend not to group together, just finding food all over the tank. If you see them gathering in several groups, it could be that there is food there for them. 
> Finally, the yamato should be fine with the baby shrimplets. 
> Congratulations also, on the shrimplets.


The adults also seem to appear and disappear as they please, I only can spot two thirds of them at best. 
My female shrimp also seem to be undergoing some breeding season, almost all are berried, it's quite scary to be honest.




> Do you have a stainless steel mesh guard at your filter inlet?
> If no, most likely you have a colony in your filter.
> Haha


I have a sponge guard over it. The fineness is maybe about 2-3mm? I hope it's enough because mine has a powerhead, so I doubt any would survive.

And one other thing,
_4. What is the growth rate of babies? 1-2mm a week? More?_
More replies, if you have the time please.

Sincerely,
Ganthet

----------


## deone

If all your shrimps get berried fast, it is because they have settled in your aquarium nicely which is a good sign. I have seen tetras and rasboras nibble on baby shrimps before. So i'm not too sure about that. I think 2-3mm fineness is ok but maybe you could invest in the stainless steel guard, it is pretty useful.

----------


## Ganthet

> If all your shrimps get berried fast, it is because they have settled in your aquarium nicely which is a good sign. I have seen tetras and rasboras nibble on baby shrimps before. So i'm not too sure about that. I think 2-3mm fineness is ok but maybe you could invest in the stainless steel guard, it is pretty useful.


Where can I buy it from? And do you have a picture of it? I have no idea what it looks like.

Sincerely,
Ganthet

----------


## Jianyuan

Check out Green chapter online shop for the gush filter guard.
Theres 2 different size.

----------


## mukyo

Also saw in y618. Cheap i think

--------------------------------------------------------
visit my photo thread and critics please  :Smile: 
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...ad.php?t=97006
"... thanks will always be given for helping me..."

----------


## deadmanz

Cheapest filter guard I seen is from Seaview... Ans brand.. Cheers! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Ganthet

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the replies on the guard. Could you all take the time to answer the other question?




> And one other thing,
> 4. What is the growth rate of babies? 1-2mm a week? More?
> More replies, if you have the time please.


Much appreciated!
Ganthet

----------


## mukyo

Doesnt seems to be linear in my case. It feels forever from tiny lets till those visible. Then after that they frow faster as the rate you mentioned. Cherries speaking of course.

-----------------------------------------
Visit and comment my L Tank...
Thank you  :Smile:

----------

